# 1990 240sx electrical problem



## Degenerate360 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm hoping someone here can help me out with an issue my s13 has been having lately. 

Whenever I start my car, none of the electrical components (light, heat, stereo etc) do not turn on right away. After I rev the engine a little bit, into the 2000-2500 rpm zone, everything turns on and things work almost normally. 
While driving around, if I tap the breaks a little bit, all the electronic components turn off for a brief moment and then start back up again. This seems to occur more often (but isnt limited to) when my stereo is cranked up a lot.

With my limited knowledge of how these things operate, my first thought was that the brakes (the pedal itself, or the brake lights) had a poor ground but I couldnt find anything to support that idea.
I have also checked all fuses and pulled my stereo out to check its wiring.
I pulled the fuse out of my stereo amp to see if the wiring on it was the issue, that wasnt it either, the problem still occured.
I ran out of ideas weaks ago and could really use some help.
Oh and one last thing, everything in the car is stock except the stereo, but the stereo has been there for years without any problems.

If you have any questions about the car or anything at all ill check back as often as I can to answer them.
Thanks in advance


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check that the alternator is working correctly.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check battery charge, clean out terminals, make sure battery is grounded clean. Like Rogoman suggested, check alternator. I would also remove the radio fuse from the fusebox completely and start car and see if problem is still there.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

also, check all the grounds that attach to the engine.


----------



## Degenerate360 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey guys, thanks for the responses.
I just replaced the alternator a couple days ago, i forgot to mention that. The old one wasnt working at all, the new ones good but the issue is still occuring. 
Also like i said i have checked all grounds, i will definitely double check them if theres nothing else it might be. 
I just dont understand how a bad ground will make my accessory stuff (stereo etc) not turn on unless the car is on and has been revved above 2k.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## streamcast (Oct 8, 2009)

sounds like a loose connection somewhere. A connector that is just laid into place but not fully seated. I would check all the connections especially the one on the ignition switch. While checking have the vehicle powered up.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i had a loose engine ground and when we revved the engine, it would die. 
took me like an hour to realize that the bolt was loose and the ground strap was vibrating enough to lose connection.


----------



## Degenerate360 (Oct 6, 2009)

you can close this thread.
the car was stolen and destroyed.
thanks for the help but it doesnt matter now :/


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oh wow... that sucks man. im sorry to hear it.


----------



## Degenerate360 (Oct 6, 2009)

http://i38.tinypic.com/28b5h1j.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/qqqvyp.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/33vcmis.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/11ux010.jpg
http://i34.tinypic.com/m55pd.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/2whe99f.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/2ijot5g.jpg

just in case any one was interested to know what the theif did to my car


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats horrible man. absolutely no reason for that shit.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

wholly crap... i hope the theif was stuck in the wreckage...

on a lighter note... did insurance pay you out enough to get a new car with no elec issues


----------

